# CPU, Motherboard, Cabinet, Memory and HDD Upgrade for 20k.



## koolent (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey, long time. 

So, here goes... 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: I have a HD6770 and a CX430 v2 which I don't really plan on ditching for now, the computer will mostly used for gaming at 1366 x 768

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:20-23, not really extendable. 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:If possible, sure. Not a necessity. 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: W7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Nope, already have one 1366 x 768.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: PSU, GPU, DVD WRITER

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In a month, or two if necessary. 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Me

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Online

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Nothing much really. Thanks all.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2015)

*Budget - 23k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i3 4150
*7,800*
*Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
*5,500*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600 MHz
*3,300
**Cabinet*
Cooler Master Elite 311
*2,600*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
*3,500*
*Total*
*22,700*


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2015)

Asus H81M-CS @ 3.4k  /  i5-4440 @ 12.5k  /  8GB Corsair VS 1600 Mhz @ 3.2k  / Antec VSK 4000B @ 1.9k  / WD 1 TB Blue @ 3.5k = 24.5k - it overshoots your budget but if you can live with your old cabinet a little it would be worthwhile.


----------



## koolent (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll try my best to extend the budget because from what I can see will yeild great benefits, but I need something in case I'm not able to, something I canlay off or change in that case?


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2015)

Then get 4GB ram for now which will bring the price down to 23k exactly.


----------



## dekaron (Oct 9, 2015)

Is the old HDD dead?


----------



## koolent (Oct 11, 2015)

Both suggestions are nice I might go a little overboard, I think, but here's something that's bugging me with these configurations, won't my GPU bottleneck these? Because if I take a GPU into consideration, then it's not going anywhere any soon, clear this please... Ty.  

And no, the old HDD is still alive, bt I think, of it, I'll make a downloading PC..


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2015)

Your GPU is still powerful enough  compared to the igpu of core i5 processor and should suffice for most of the games at 1366*768.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 12, 2015)

koolent said:


> And no, the old HDD is still alive, bt I think, of it, I'll make a downloading PC..



Hi [MENTION=101190]koolent[/MENTION],

I also recommend you to go with the [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] configuration with small modification.

HDD: WD Green 1 TB 

The WD Green drive used for computing like data storage, normal usage and etc. The WD Green HDD models are available from 500GB to 6TB. 

To check the specification of WD Green HDD, you may refer to the link below:

Support Answers

Hope it helps.


----------



## koolent (Oct 12, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] Thanks mate, I'll get the 8 gigs then.  
 [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] Doesn't a Caviar Blue perform much better than a Caviar Green, especially for gaming tasks?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh come on.. not here. 
I have been recommended a Green HDD in place of Blue one in the local shops of Nehru Place. Once the shopkeeper even gave me Green one at the Blue one's price.

Please  [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]: Tell me if you are being serious? If trolling, then that's a good one.

Edit: Come to think of it, if the PC is only going to be used for "downloading" then yes, the Green one would also suffice. But then, why require Core i5 too.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=101190]koolent[/MENTION] and [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],

I mentioned WD Green based on the new purpose of the PC which would be a downloading PC.

In short, WD Blue for all-round and moderate gaming, WD Green for downloading PC.



Vyom said:


> Oh come on.. not here.
> I have been recommended a Green HDD in place of Blue one in the local shops of Nehru Place. Once the shopkeeper even gave me Green one at the Blue one's price.
> 
> Please  [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]: Tell me if you are being serious? If trolling, then that's a good one.
> ...



True that processor is a bit of an overkill, but if he plans on switching it up to a gaming PC in the future, then there would be less parts to upgrade. As it is right now, if the main aim is a downloading PC, then koolent's current core 2 duo is more than enough.


----------



## koolent (Oct 14, 2015)

This one will be a gaming rig. The downloading rig is what I'll make of my old one. I think some misconceptions hve happened...


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 14, 2015)

koolent said:


> This one will be a gaming rig. The downloading rig is what I'll make of my old one. I think some misconceptions hve happened...



Hi  [MENTION=101190]koolent[/MENTION],

For gaming and latest rig, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Blue drive; based on your budget.

For downloading PC, you can use your old drive. If you want to upgrade your storage then WD Green way to go.


----------



## koolent (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey, I realized that I should invest in a better looking cabinet so, I looked at the likes of the Antec X1-T and the E variant but they all seem to have the 1 x usb 3.0 & 1 x USB 2.0 on the front panel. While H81 doesn't support it. No good looking cabinets seem to have both as USB 2.0.  What can be done in such a case so that I'm able to use both the ports? I'm in a dilemma here...


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2015)

you need a cable like this :
Apevia CVTUSB32 USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 Converter Cable - Newegg.com

or a adpater whih seats above usb 3.0 header to make it a usb 2.0 compatible header.


----------



## koolent (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice! Got it on Amazon, now I cannot find the WD Blue at that price anywhere, links please?

Also, how's the Segate Barracuda?

EDIT: And how's the Kingston HyperX Fury 1866 MHz 8GB? Getting it for 3.1k.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2015)

Kingston and Seagate  both are good and RMA is handled by Accel. For WD HDD if you are okay to buy from ebay then check these out :
WD 1 TB Sata HDD FOR Desktop Internal 7200rpm 3 5" WD10EZEX 64MB | eBay
WD 1 TB Sata HDD FOR Desktop Internal 7200rpm 3 5" WD10EZEX 64MB | eBay

BTW, do share the link of USB 2.0 to 3.0 Converter cable on amazon.


----------



## koolent (Oct 29, 2015)

Okay so I went for everything topgear suggested but spent a little more to get a 

Asus Micro-ATX B85M-G as rhe board, Kingston HyperX Fury as the RAM and an Antec GX505 to house it in. 

Here's the link to the adapter 


CNCT 19-Pin USB3.0 to USB2.0 Adapter Header Cable: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2015)

That link was in my wishlist  but I forgot as I never had a need for such cable.. Anyway, thanks for posting.

BTW, do share a little details about the cabinet like price, place of purchase and some pros and cons. Looks like a good cabinet and do change the signature.


----------



## koolent (Nov 1, 2015)

Sure man, will do. I'm not a professional reviewer, but I can still try. 

Thanks a lot for the inputs. Love the new system. Gonna assemble it on 8th. Can't wait.


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2015)

An honest review is more useful than a professional review if you know what I mean.


----------



## koolent (Nov 1, 2015)

I think I do. And, Sure mate, you got it.


----------

